# CONVERTIBLE IMPALAS



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

Whats everyone putting in their trunks? Im looking for something clean. I dont want a box taking up the whole damn trunk. Needs to still pound. Any suggestions???


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CapitalBailBonds_@Sep 5 2008, 01:24 AM~11524236
> *Whats everyone putting in their trunks? Im looking for something clean. I dont want a box taking up the whole damn trunk. Needs to still pound. Any suggestions???
> *


What is your budget...and what is your space your looking at? 

A lot will depend on the availible space you have. :biggrin:


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

Budget... 3 - 6 Space... As little as possible. I dont want the beat to take over my ride. As much hidden as possible.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapitalBailBonds_@Sep 5 2008, 07:45 PM~11530862
> *Budget... 3 - 6 Space... As little as possible. I dont want the beat to take over my ride. As much hidden as possible.
> *


Free-Air woofers is what you need. Subs mount on a baffle board and use your trunk as an enclosure. Not sure who makes such subs now but know Kicker is well known for these.


----------



## kiwi (Aug 5, 2007)

I have done a couple of of install with 3 or 4 eight inch woofers.They will fit under the convertible top. Sounds great


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiwi_@Sep 8 2008, 09:39 PM~11552281
> *I have done a couple of of install with 3 or 4 eight inch woofers.They will fit under the convertible top. Sounds great
> *


YO... I stumbled accross this thread and your post...

I think im going with 3 - 8" L7's ported hidden under the top in my 62

From your experience, do you think that's gonna hit?

I'm a JL guy through and through... I have 1 12w6 ported in my 62 coupe and it HITS... How would you compare???


Thanks Kiwi


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

two mtx 9500 behind the top should hit good


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 11 2008, 07:57 PM~11840599
> *
> *


post your drop


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiwi_@Sep 8 2008, 08:39 PM~11552281
> *I have done a couple of of install with 3 or 4 eight inch woofers.They will fit under the convertible top. Sounds great
> *


Are you 
talking about a box??
post some boxes in the space under the back window in rags people


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

hey homies i put 3- 8w7 in a 57 rag that hits real good & i did a 63 rag w 2-12s or u can go with 4-8s in a rag u can go basic or banging hit me up or go to my web site 562kustoms.com


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapitalBailBonds_@Sep 5 2008, 02:24 AM~11524236
> *Whats everyone putting in their trunks? Im looking for something clean. I dont want a box taking up the whole damn trunk. Needs to still pound. Any suggestions???
> *



whatever u put in there..just know that when the top is down you will loose a whole lot of bass quality..when the tops up your quality will be back..if your wanting it to pound then put in 2 12s..but if ur worried about room then toss in some good quality 10's but with a big ass trunk like the impala id be looking for the 12s..but also know its gonna rattle until youve taken measures in damping the trunk


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

top up or top down they still hit if u use all good shit & dyna matt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CapitalBailBonds_@Sep 5 2008, 07:45 PM~11530862
> *Budget... 3 - 6 Space... As little as possible. I dont want the beat to take over my ride. As much hidden as possible.
> *


3-6 hundred or 3-6 grand? Convertibles require both alot of money in parts and a whole lot of labor


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

you can spend from $3,000.00 to $7,000.00 with alpine or jl audio they both hit good


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 562KUSTOMS_@Apr 25 2009, 11:10 AM~13686209
> *you can spend from $3,000.00 to $7,000.00  with alpine or jl audio they both hit good
> *


:roflmao: 

another band wagon follower


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 14 2009, 09:59 PM~13580039
> *whatever u put in there..just know that when the top is down you will loose a whole lot of bass quality..when the tops up your quality will be back..if your wanting it to pound then put in 2 12s..but if ur worried about room then toss in some good quality 10's  but with a big ass trunk like the impala id be looking for the 12s..but also know its gonna rattle until youve taken measures in damping the trunk
> *


WELL THE OLD SHOOL WAY IS TO PUT A TEN INCH SUB IN THE BOTTOM CORNER OF THE PASS. SIDE INSIDE THE FRONT UNDER THE DASH THIS SOUNDS GREAT AND WHEN YOU HAVE THE TOP DOWN IT WILL BE EVEN LOUDER BE CUZ THE SUB IS IN THE CAR WITH YOU AS OPPOSED TO BEING IN THE TRUNK TRUST ME IT THE SHIT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 9 2009, 11:53 AM~13835631
> *WELL THE OLD SHOOL WAY IS TO PUT A TEN INCH SUB IN THE BOTTOM CORNER OF THE PASS. SIDE INSIDE THE FRONT UNDER THE DASH THIS SOUNDS GREAT AND WHEN YOU HAVE THE TOP DOWN IT WILL BE EVEN LOUDER BE CUZ THE SUB IS IN THE CAR WITH YOU AS OPPOSED TO BEING IN THE TRUNK TRUST ME IT THE SHIT
> *



POST SOME PICS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 10 2009, 03:01 PM~13845003
> *POST SOME PICS
> *


x2 ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sactowncholo (Feb 12, 2009)

2 -15s mb quartz you can get them for 99 each on the internet and a box the space or cubic space for these is about 3-1/2 cubic feet box i have one in my tacoma it has a extra cab in a sealed enclosure they pound .


----------



## sactowncholo (Feb 12, 2009)

i had a 66 convertable impala with 2 15s jl audios and a kenwood amp bridged pushing 500 watts rms and a kenwood 100x4 for the highs the jls were 150 watts rms the jl 1s i was cruising Gilroy garlic festival day cops pulled me over he said he heard me from 4 blocks this was a sealed box .The loudest system i ever heard was in the 80s story and king from about 5 blocks down the windows in the house were shaking the guy had a chrystler cordova with 2 18 inch zappcos with a zappco amp it was an infinite baffle installation a board with the speakers facing the front and you use the trunk as a box until this day i have never heard another system like this with some much ground shaking power from 5 blocks away awesome .


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

1 jl 13 w7 with about 1500 true watts, they are incredible


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

i just did a 62 rag w-2-12 pioneer flat woffers under glass window w-2 6.5 in rear arm rest 2 6.5 in rear seat &under dash 2-6x9 in kikepanels 2-4in were ash trays go & perferated all speakers & 2 mrp-f300 amp & 1 mrp-m1000 for subs &ALPINE STERE0 ALL SPEAKERS WERE ALPINE TYPE S THAT SOUNDS REAL CRISP CLEAN & hits hard ! all that for $3600.00


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 25 2009, 02:18 PM~13687290
> *:roflmao:
> 
> another band wagon follower
> *


 :uh: 562 kustoms is one of the best installers in the lowrider scene. If you seen the cars hes touched you would know what I mean. 

check it out http://562kustoms.com/work.html


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 14 2010, 04:07 AM~16607592
> *:uh:  562 kustoms is one of the best installers in the lowrider scene. If you seen the cars hes touched you would know what I mean.
> 
> check it out   http://562kustoms.com/work.html
> *


work looks nice but fron that list of equiptment i know his idea of hitting hard is way off from mine..mainstream is just mediocre..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Feb 15 2010, 01:24 AM~16615760
> *work looks nice but fron that list of equiptment i know his idea of hitting hard is way off from mine..mainstream is just mediocre..
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Chingo (Aug 30, 2013)

I got two 12 jl with dyna Mat,sound good...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

562KUSTOMS said:


> top up or top down they still hit if u use all good shit & dyna matt


na, top closed changes the acoustics of a car.


----------

